# Troubles Installing MYSQL on Debian



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2013)

I am having a heck of a time getting mysql installed. 


[FAIL] Starting MySQL database server: mysqld . . . . . . . . . . . . . . failed!
invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.5 (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Errors were encountered while processing:
 mysql-server-5.5
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

configured to not write apport reports
                                      Errors were encountered while processing:
 mysql-server-5.5
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
root@rci-dam:/home/user# dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.5 (--configure):
bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
root@rci-dam:/home/user#  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
bash: subprocess: command not found
root@rci-dam:/home/user# configured to not write apport reports
bash: configured: command not found
root@rci-dam:/home/user#                                       Errors were encountered while processing:
bash: Errors: command not found
root@rci-dam:/home/user#  mysql-server-5.5
bash: mysql-server-5.5: command not found
root@rci-dam:/home/user# E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
root@rci-dam:/home/user#

Any help? I have done a complete reinstall. 

apt-get remove --purge mysql\*
dpkg -1 | grep -1 mysql
apt-get clean
updatedb

Then tried installing, but every time it ends up the same.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm one of those "Don't use MySQL" people, so I'm here if you want to use something else,but otherwise just ignore me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2013)

On *NIX?  Can't help you there.

Looks like a parse error in a config file though:


> root@rci-dam:/home/user# dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.5 (--configure):
> bash: syntax error near *unexpected token `('*


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> On *NIX?  Can't help you there.
> 
> Looks like a parse error in a config file though:



Well thanks for the try. I have looked all through out the cfg files and nothing seems wrong...dumped several of them into my dev programs and no errors. I will just continue searching for an answer. I knew there were a couple of linux guru's on the site and was hoping for a quick solution..lol. never seems to work out that way.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 3, 2013)

It took forever for me to get MySQL correctly installed and running on Linux, granted I wasn't using a Debian distro. Good luck.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 3, 2013)

Thing is I had it running with no problems. I did a bunch of updates and installed a backup utility called Acronis. Now everything is eff'd up, luckily this was not a live server...but it has moved from a testing environment to a live setup and now I need to get mysql backup and running...I do not want to reinstall the OS because the server is being used for a file server and intranet based web services.


----------

